# Bruised palms



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm curious if I'm the only one that has had this happen. Holding a chisel all day lead to what I thought was just a dirty hand. I've heard of hairy palms, but bruised palms?


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Working with Oak all day will do that to my hands.

It is not bruising (in my case anyway). More of a 'stain' that happens from the interaction between the Oak and my sweat. Turns hands and fingers that same color or darker depending on how much Oak I handle that day...

Chemical reaction to the Oak (in MY case). :smile:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, some sort of reaction to the chisel. If it was a bruise, it would be tender from a specific direction.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks more like tannin stains, common with red oak and mahogany and a little sweat.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

While I'm thinking it may be a staining as mentioned.

I have to say something about this


sawdustfactory said:


> If it was a bruise, it would be tender from a specific direction.


That's not true. I have a blood decease that causes me to lose, kill off or not produce platlets. Big portions of my body look like that and or worse sometimes and its actually not painful at all. Turns out its my blood not clotting and me bleeding through the pores. It is a type of bruising from just touching up against things. Damn near killed me several times at least.

As I said it looks more like a staining to me. However if it shows up anywhere else you may want to go get some blood test done ASAP. :thumbsup:


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Glad to hear about the staining possibility. I thought bruise because it wouldn't come off no matter what, plus it looked like a bruise. To confirm what was previously said, bruises don't always hurt nor are they always caused by trauma to the body.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

lilman said:


> Glad to hear about the staining possibility. I thought bruise because it wouldn't come off no matter what, plus it looked like a bruise. To confirm what was previously said, bruises don't always hurt nor are they always caused by trauma to the body.


 
It 'will' come off if you use sandpaper... (you WILL lose some skin in the process though)

I know this. :yes:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, MOST bruises will hurt from the direction caused (if they are traumatic in nature).


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I would think it would take a lot to bruise your hands. Maybe a blunt force, but not from carving chisels.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

turning green cherry does that to my hands :yes::yes:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Do I get a special 'prize' for being the first to guess the 'correct' answer???

:laughing:

Least someone could do is post a funny picture now as a special 'thanks'! :thumbsup:


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Do I get a special 'prize' for being the first to guess the 'correct' answer???
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Least someone could do is post a funny picture now as a special 'thanks'! :thumbsup:


 
How about the skin clogged sandpaper I used due to your suggestions? haha


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

lilman said:


> I'm curious if I'm the only one that has had this happen. Holding a chisel all day lead to what I thought was just a dirty hand. I've heard of hairy palms, but bruised palms?


What wood were you using, and what kind of chisel(s) were you using? And, what were you doing to be using a chisel ALL DAY...carving?









 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rrbrown said:


> I have a blood decease that causes me to lose, kill off or not produce platlets. Big portions of my body look like that and or worse sometimes and its actually not painful at all. Turns out its my blood not clotting and me bleeding through the pores. It is a type of bruising from just touching up against things. Damn near killed me several times at least.
> 
> As I said it looks more like a staining to me. However if it shows up anywhere else you may want to go get some blood test done ASAP. :thumbsup:



Some medications impede clotting. A cut may not clot properly and cause excessive bleeding. With some of those meds, a bump on the arm will within minutes develop a bruise appearing as a reddish purple blotch, and could take a week or longer to go away.

As for the discoloration on the palms, it could be from tannins, resins, minerals, or sap content.









 







.


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Truely do learn something new everyday. Never knew raw wood could do such a thing. Being in the lab profession I kinda thought "geez now I have a platelet disorder". Thanks to everyone for easing my concerns. 

On a side note: the piece that caused this ended up splitting on me after a day of routing and chiseling....dirty hands for nothing.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

lilman said:


> Truely do learn something new everyday. Never knew raw wood could do such a thing. Being in the lab profession I kinda thought "geez now I have a platelet disorder". Thanks to everyone for easing my concerns.
> 
> On a side note: the piece that caused this ended up splitting on me after a day of routing and chiseling....dirty hands for nothing.


Just like when a bowl shatters at the very end. If possible glue that sucker together and try to fix it.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I get exactly the same effect, looks exactly like your pictures.

In my case though, it is iron oxide (rust) from the steel of my chisels, or sharpening plane irons, etc. The iron reacts with the wet + minerals from my skin plus oxygen and we have Fe2O3.H2O.


----------

